#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 獸人動物猜謎 >  >  猜獸人 Part V & VI(V怪物女王 VI魔兵傳奇)

## sanari

兩部漫畫作品的獸人
放在一起讓大家猜
一個是貓人
一個是狼人
兩個是不同作品的哦
大家猜猜看吧

----------


## 雷恩

啊~第二張是「MAR魔兵傳奇」！
穿長筒靴的貓
巴波的守護神型態之一！
是會使用ARM的守護神喲！

順便廣告一下，
「魔兵傳奇」每個禮拜日下午六點在華視撥出，請大家告訴大家^^

----------


## 彌星-帆

狼人是 怪物女王 裡面的   名子....忘了XD

不過頗好看的唷

----------


## 狼嚎

> 啊~第二張是「MAR魔兵傳奇」！
> 穿長筒靴的貓
> 巴波的守護神型態之一！
> 是會使用ARM的守護神喲！


是喔...沒看到的說/

不過MAR裡面也有狼人呢~/

在一開始沒多久就出場了 不過是反派角色Orz

----------


## 修諾斯

> 不過是反派角色Orz


所以也會被滅的很快(遭毆打)

根據魔王喜歡訓練勇者理論看來....
這隻應該不強~XD

勇者們都還沒練強就登場了=ˇ=/

(謎：以上都是亂扯的！滅了這隻狐狸！)

----------


## sanari

兩部都有人猜對了
作品一是怪物女王
作品二是魔兵傳奇的第十四集出來的巴波 守護者arm之穿長靴的貓

----------

